# Depressed about going to community college.



## hnstlylonelyaf (Feb 11, 2014)

OK so I am a senior in high school and right now its the dreaded uni application process, every senior in my school is applying to a big shot university while I am destined for community college. I have university worthy grades and i really want to go to an out of state uni but my parents care about the costs and they think uni is far too expensive, and therr is no way ill be applying for scholarships because i am far too inactive at school. They dont think i am mature enough to be off on my own and they dont think i can take care of myself. While most of that is true, i cant help but feel depressed and jealous of all the others who are applying to university while im stuck at lowly community college.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

Don't be depressed, college is college. My college did what many can not, it was a community college that became a state college. Community colleges are still good though. They provide you with an education that you didn't have before, and unless it doesn't have your major, it will still be quite fun/important.

No one looks at where you go to college unless they are looking for some long lost frat/sorority brethren/sister. These are employers that hire and promote in a way you don't want to be involved with anyways. Think: Hazing at an office setting. 

Also, you can always get a two year (are you US?) degree and transfer to a bigger university that may have your major or whatever. Just don't be depressed, because you're going to a community college, doesn't mean that's the end. It's not, even a two year degree way more appealing to an employer than a high school diploma. 

Everything will be A-okay!


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

Community colleges are great. I'm at a four-year, but that's just because I wanted to get out of my hometown and going somewhere I could live on campus was easier. Community colleges save so much money, and you can get just as good of an education. There's definitely nothing wrong with going to one. A lot of kids that I went to high school with ended up at community colleges, and they all seem to be doing pretty well.


----------



## Haillzz91 (Oct 26, 2013)

I go to Santa Monica college for nursing and I love it!! In fact, my boyfriend went here before transferring to UCLA for biochemistry and he said he misses SMC! Your parents are right. It's a lot cheaper and if you don't know what you want to do, which you probably don't because you're young, it's great because if you were at a University, you'd still be constantly changing your major and wasting your parent's money!

And ps. Most of those kids boasting about going to a University are going to drop out within the first year and come home anyways because it was too hard, they partied too much, or are homesick.


----------



## IHateComingUpWithUserName (Jul 11, 2013)

I agree with everone else - just give it a try and you can alway switch to a 4-year with some credits!

I also wanted to point out that there are scholarships for everyything. You should never just brush them off because you don't do enough in shool. If you were seriously considering a 4-year uni, you should definitely look into some because there will definitely be at least a few that you are eligible for. 

But either way - a community college really isn't anything to be upset about


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Attending a community college could definitely save you money,plus even if you did go to a University,it likely would have stressed you out (Cost of living in dorms,tuition,basic essentials,textbooks,and other materials). Compared to community college,you just have to worry about tuition costs,transportation,and class materials.If you do not have a job, then I would advise you to apply for Financial Aid.


----------



## inthewater (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi, hnstlylonelyaf. Just wanted to say that I understand how you feel, but I went to a community college and loved it. In my experience, you are less of a "number" at community colleges. They treat you like a human being. At larger universities, many times you are just another face in the crowd. I was very pleased with the education I received at the school I attended, and I saved a lot of money. I know it feels like you need to compete with the people you know who are heading to prestigious universities, but you will be able to transfer anywhere you want in two years. Just work on getting the best grades you can, and there will be some great opportunities ahead of you.


----------



## One Man Band (Jan 7, 2014)

I don't care, I like community college. It's like a giant high school minus the social groups. Your professors get to know you personally, because the classes are so small. Not to mention, you have a better chance to meet people in a small classroom as opposed to a giant lecture hall.

For the longest time, I was trying to get into Rutgers, until I realized that if I wanted to, I could just transfer there after 2 years. I'd end up saving a few dozen grand in the process. I wanted to have the full college experience: 4 years living on campus, in a dorm with a roommate, going to parties, making friends from different states, buying boxes of Ramen, but I don't think it'll be worth the extra $50,000+


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

You're only 17, you can complete a 2 year degree and still go to a university after CC. I'm thinking about taking the plunge and taking out a loan to go to CSUSM after CC.

It's hard to not get jealous though. I have a sister who is going to FIU on a full scholarship through her softball team.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

i actually dropped out of a big shot university and enrolled in community college. i love it, and the costs are way cheaper (financial AID!). you can always transfer out after two years.


----------



## AChemicalNuisance (Feb 25, 2014)

regimes said:


> i actually dropped out of a big shot university and enrolled in community college. i love it, and the costs are way cheaper (financial AID!). you can always transfer out after two years.


This is what I did as well (withdrew) and am currently applying to the local CC for the fall term.

Community college is NOT something you should be embarrassed about. You're still going to school, right? You can do anything you want, as long as you have the drive and passion.

Community college is loads cheaper than the huge universities. My previous school charged me about 6x for tuition than the local CC did my friend, and this wasn't including housing as well. I'm surprised i didn't consider a CC before.

Just don't mess up with school like I did.


----------



## xlavenderx (Feb 23, 2014)

Um, have you seen Community?!?! That show is awesome. I'd give up university for that.

Jokes aside (although I was mostly serious), is it possible for you to save up money for a year or two before going to university...? I wouldn't be depressed about going to a CC - education should be tailored towards what makes sense for you and what you want to do, not some stupid status thing.


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

You really shouldn't worry about going to Community college next year. Even though they have quite the bad reputation, there are many highly intelligent students that attend. It is definitely a good place to start out if you are uncertain about what career you want to pursue. I had relatively decent grades in high school and I've made the Dean's List every semester at my community college so far, I just wasn't sure about what I wanted to major in after graduating high school.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I actually thought that the community college atmosphere was nicer. The campus was smaller, there were less people, the professors cared about their students, and the classes had less than 20 people. I think the experience is less stressful than if you were suddenly thrown into a 300+ person lecture hall and made to fend for yourself. Furthermore, you save money during the process and you can still transfer to a 4 year university after you get your AA.


----------



## imabean (Mar 10, 2014)

Give it a shot, you may end up liking Community College! If you're worried about running into high school classmates, try finding other community colleges in your area and see if you'd like to go there. Community College flies by really fast! Try to take advantage of the resources they offer at the school while you're there because some schools offer tests to take to help you figure out possible majors. The courses and textbooks are ALOT cheaper than at a standard state university! You'll be saving bundles the first two years. :')


----------

